# EOM Paladin



## clairm (Jul 14, 2004)

What suggestions would you have for converting a core Paladin class (or a similar class from The Book of the Righteous) to using magic points? How many of the class abilities do you think would disappear in favor of magic points? I assume that this is going to be covered in the upcoming book, but I can't wait 'till then!


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 14, 2004)

Not the exact answer you might've been looking for, but here's a teaser from Lyceian Arcana.  There will be an actual conversion of the paladin, but I thought this was more interesting.


----------



## clairm (Jul 14, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Not the exact answer you might've been looking for, but here's a teaser from Lyceian Arcana.  There will be an actual conversion of the paladin, but I thought this was more interesting.




That should satisfy my players until we can get our hands on Lyceian Arcana. Now I just have to make a class specific to each deity in The Book of the Righteous...


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 4, 2004)

I need to figure out how to post a news item so I can mention this on the ENPub site.

Ah, the hell with it.  It's 2 am.  G'night!


----------

